# Got Boost Llandow??



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey folks
Going to be getting my car remapped on pay day and have just found out these are Revo dealers. 
Anyone had any experiance with them?
Are they anygood?

Ben


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2009)

Hear allot about them on South Wales Motorsport club and superior rides and never heard a bad word about them :thumb: 
While your down pop into Glossmax


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't know the outfit, nothing but good things about revo though.


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Never heard of them, looking at their web site, the white Leon looks just like Carr20VT from here, maybe drop him a pm?


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

i was there a few months ago, they seem to know their stuff, but their rollers are abit optimistic!


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

why you not going APR??


----------



## Cardiff R33 (May 14, 2009)

you wont have a problem, Craig is a top guy


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Had it done today. Highly recomended:thumb:


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Huw said:


> Never heard of them, looking at their web site, the white Leon looks just like Carr20VT from here, maybe drop him a pm?


Ha just seen this. Yep its mine. I'm running full Revo stage 2+ software now with all the supporting hardware mods with 370hp/360ftlbs :driver:

Ben and I have spoke previously :thumb:


----------

